# Icd-10



## MsLady (Oct 29, 2010)

Good Evening,
   Has the date changed for the implementation of the ICD-10 from Oct. 01, 2013?


----------



## bmelone (Oct 29, 2010)

Not as far as I know


----------



## bstephen (Dec 22, 2010)

The date remains firm.

Becky Stephenson, RN, CPC, CPC-H
www.ACodersReview.com


----------

